# 1st Cen Tex Que & Brew Event Day Two: The Main Event (More Insane Q-View)



## tx smoker

Well, it was such a great gathering it's gonna take two posts to get it all documented. Friday is already covered, now it's time to get to the main event.

Got the Egg dialed in and went in to get a few minutes sleep. As the surface temp of the meat went up, so did the temp in the Egg. Gerald tweaked the vents to get the temp back down. I checked it several times throughout the night and his adjustment was perfect. Here is where the temp was at 4:30 Saturday morning







Brisket and pork butt also at 4:30 in the morning






Done and in the house to get wrapped and into the cooler






Now to Saturday morning breakfast. The griddle fired up and loaded with a bunch of stuff, all of which I made. That was my only contribution to breakfast. We had pepper crusted bacon, maple and brown sugar bacon, Buckboard bacon, sausage patties, and smoked ham steaks






Gerald working on the sausage gravy. Cooking in a Dutch oven on the grill, also with my homemade breakfast sausage






Biscuits on the grill to cook






Breakfast spread all laid out






Connie making omelettes to order






My breakfast plate






Had to have one more biscuit with Doug's plum jam. God this stuff is good!!






Time to get the ribs on the BGE. Can't believe I got all three on without having to cut one rack and put half in front and the other half in back.






Piedmontese sirloin roasts prepped with Worcestershire sauce, salt and pepper. These will be smoked and reverse seared






Ricky firing up the Santa Maria grill to get the Turkey going






Turkey on the rotisserie






4# of fresh shrimp peeled, veins removed, seasoned with EVOO and my Cajun spice mix






This is a sign Tracy made in one of her craft sessions. It's been on the counter in the laundry room for several weeks and I thought this would be an appropriate time to put it up. Went out to the garage and fabricated some brackets real quick and hung it on the handrail






Folks hanging out int he pool






Ribs all done and ready to slice






Appetizer plate with cured and dry aged Soppressata, Ginger and Vermouth sausage, and some smoked extra sharp cheddar






A bowl full of spicy pickled garlic. This stuff is amazing!! The spice brine came from our friend 

 Steve H
  He used it to pickle some Kielbasa and it sounded like it'd be great for garlic. This was started about a month and a half ago and is just off the charts. Steve....I tagged you because you asked me for an update. Here it is: MAKE SOME NOW!! It was actually one of the biggest hits of the party.






Brisket all sliced and into the roasting pan to keep warm






Sirloin roasts all done. Didn't get any pics of them while they were on the sear burner of the grill. I smoked them to an IT of 118* to 120* then shut the smoker down. Just before we were ready to serve the meal, I flash blasted them at 1100* to get the crust and get them up to an IT of 132*. These were by far my best effort ever on any roast I've ever cooked!!






Pork butt all pulled and into the crock pot to keep warm






Bird about done and ready to take off. Look at the way this thing is just glistening.






Turkey all sliced up and ready to serve






Dinner all laid out in the kitchen....pretty much covering every square inch (couple of pics)
















My dinner plate for starters. There was just WAY too many offerings to get some of everything on one plate. Among all the stuff was another batch of Susan's amazing beans and the slaw left from last night.






Here is a surprise. This is Taylor having a plate of food. He was in the kitchen with me eating some of everything I was getting ready for over 2 hours. The man must have consumed two full meals just "sampling" everything before dinner was actually served.






Probably one of the best desserts I've ever had. It is French vanilla ice cream, Connie's cheesecake squares, Doug's homemade brandied plums, then everything drizzled with the juice from the plums. This is simply indescribable!! I could see this being the death of me :-)






Folks back in the pool for a post dinner swim






Ladies and gentlemen, make no mistake about it, I am exhausted. What started out as an event with three people sharing cooking duties turned into a one pony show....and I was that pony....with the exception of Ricky doing the turkey. This was pretty much a 40 hour non-stop marathon run for me. There were times on Saturday that I questioned what the heck I'd gotten myself into. There were also times I questioned my sanity :-) It all boiled down to me telling Zach that I'd do whatever I could and the last thing in the world I wanted to happen was him being let down after all the work he'd done.

SUMMARY:
Although I'm worn the Hell out, I am honored that Zach asked me to be his compadre on this one. It was his brain child from the beginning and he put a LOT of time and work into getting it going. I'm heart broken that he missed out on most of it due to his responsibilities at work. He has a plan for next year though and it's not going to happen a second time.

Ricky....that was the absolute best turkey I have ever eaten....bar none!! He brined it for 3 days, injected it with Turkey Gold, rubbed it with squirt butter, then seasoned it with an Italian seasoning I had on hand. Once that thing was on the rotisserie he watched over it like it was his first born child. There was a LOT of love that went into that bird before it showed up on my dinner plate. IMHO, that turkey stole the show!! What makes it really interesting is that he had never done anything even close to what he did with that bird. It was his first ever attempt and came out nothing short of amazing.

The brisket and pork were both outstanding. Juicy, tender, and fantastically flavorful. Half of both got eaten before dinner was even served. Folks just kept nibbling.....

Ribs were the best I've ever done. Absolutely nailed them. Cooked at 275* for 4 hours, no glaze, and no wrap. Just seasoning and smoke. There were those who said the ribs were the star of the meal.

Sirloin roasts were perfect and the crust from the sear was SOOOO good. Some folks thought they were the highlight of the meal.

Even though I had my doubts yesterday, now that the smoke has cleared and I have some amazing memories (and a few pics) I'd do it again tomorrow if somebody asked me to.

Time for a margarita....
Robert


----------



## Steve H

That spread looks over the top awesome! And thanks for letting me know about the garlic. It is for sure on my to do list.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Absolutely awesome !!


----------



## drdon

You had me at homemade breakfast sausage, gravy and biscuits! What an awesome gathering.


----------



## woodwindricky

Robert, thank you my friend for your kind words. I've smoked turkeys before on my woodwind with great success. But this time I had a few challenges thrown at me. Make my own brine, and use the Santa Marie which was a first for me. I was a little out of my comfort zone, but with Robert's encouragement and a couple pointers I took the assighment head own and made it my own. As Robert stated, now that the smoke has cleared would I do it all over again? In a heartbeat  
Let me know when you want another bird, have brine bucket will travel.


----------



## JckDanls 07

That's what it's all about...  the fellowship...  the friendship...  meeting new friends... eating awesome food...  enjoying everybody's presence...  And when your arse has been whipped from all the work...  After a good nights rest... Your ready to do it all over again...  

Everything looks GREAT...  Glad it all worked out... And now I can't wait until Dec for the S. Fl. Gathering after seeing all this pics and reading the thread...  

*WELL DONE EVERYONE...*


----------



## pc farmer

This is why we have gatherings, like Keith said.  Good friends, meeting new people and great food.


----------



## chopsaw

Nice work ,,, everything looks top notch .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Damn Robert I can’t believe the air lines lost my ticket! That looks like an amazing time and spread. Points to you for hosting and cooking all weekend. 

And that turkey absolutely kicks ass. I was salivating looking at that picture of it on the rotisserie. 

How did you like the flat top? Looks like about the only thing you don’t have in your arsenal.

John


----------



## Jabiru

Amazing, all that fresh homemade food. Sounds like a Superman effort.

You have a very nice home.

Would you mind sharing the recipe for the spicy pickled garlic? I think that would be a winner for my family.


----------



## forktender

Wow, what a place you have, it's beautiful!
The beer would've had a tough time keeping up with me and that food........damn....that food looks amazing. You really know how to throw a shin dig. I'm not so sure about all of the topless dude picks can we work on that next year.......more bikini's around the pool would've off set the man boobs. Hahahahaha!!!
Amazing party and a great read, thank you for sharing it with us.
Do you have any pictures of your home? it looks like an epic party house. 
Get some sleep.


----------



## tx smoker

_"That spread looks over the top awesome! And thanks for letting me know about the garlic. It is for sure on my to do list."
_
Thank you for the kind words, and for sharing the recipe. I kid you not Steve, there were people walking around popping whole cloves of garlic into their mouths like M&M's. Whoda thunk it??

Waking up a bit,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Absolutely awesome !!"
_
Thank you!! Was a lot of work but well worth it to have so much fun with so many great people. 

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"You had me at homemade breakfast sausage, gravy and biscuits! What an awesome gathering."
_
I'm with you on that one!! I've always loved that stuff and when I started making sausage, breakfast sausage was the first one I made and the one I struggled with the most before hitting exactly what I was looking for. Now that I have it though, we will never be without it.

Time to make more....
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Robert, thank you my friend for your kind words. I've smoked turkeys before on my woodwind with great success. But this time I had a few challenges thrown at me. Make my own brine, and use the Santa Marie which was a first for me. I was a little out of my comfort zone, but with Robert's encouragement and a couple pointers I took the assighment head own and made it my own. As Robert stated, now that the smoke has cleared would I do it all over again? In a heartbeat  
Let me know when you want another bird, have brine bucket will travel."
_
The accolades are well deserved Ricky....but what I didn't tell you is that I'd never done it before either  Yes, I've brined turkeys before, and yes I've cooked them on the Egg, but never over an open fire and never on a rotisserie. It was a learning experience for both of us!!

The blind leading the blind,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"That's what it's all about... the fellowship... the friendship... meeting new friends... eating awesome food... enjoying everybody's presence... And when your arse has been whipped from all the work... After a good nights rest... Your ready to do it all over again..."
_
You are absolutely correct!! Well stated and I couldn't agree more. I've always felt that way but my time with SMF has elevated my perception of what an event like this is really all about.

Robert


----------



## gmc2003

What a great weekend you folks had. Great food, new and old friends - just a perfect way to enjoy life.

Points for sure
Chris


----------



## tx smoker

_"This is why we have gatherings, like Keith said.  Good friends, meeting new people and great food."
_
Thank you Adam!! You and Keith are both correct.

If you sir are responsible for the carousel ride, thank you again. I am honored.

Humbled,
Robert


----------



## SmokinAl

Awesome looking food & it sure looks like a good time was shared by all!!
Al


----------



## tx smoker

"_Damn Robert I can’t believe the air lines lost my ticket! That looks like an amazing time and spread. Points to you for hosting and cooking all weekend."_

Thank you John!! I noticed that you were strangely absent. Now I know why. It was probably a security breach and some hacker got your ticket. I guess that explains some of the unfamiliar faces at the event 

_"And that turkey absolutely kicks ass. I was salivating looking at that picture of it on the rotisserie."
_
Ricky kicked ass with that turkey!! I was in awe when he called me over to take a look and go through the temp check before pulling it. OMG!! It was gorgeous.

_"How did you like the flat top? Looks like about the only thing you don’t have in your arsenal."
_
I did love the flat top. I just don't have the room for one. I recently saw a post from a member who fabricated one to go onto his grill and it looked very interesting. Since I have a nice grill I'm giving consideration to having one built professionally for my 42" Lynx. That would give me what I want and not take up any more patio space. Matter of fact, I got a text from Matt @Matt_Tex Saturday that he bought one made by Lodge that morning after the burgers Friday night. I guess he kinda liked it too 

Off to the metal fabricator's
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"You have a very nice home."
_
Thank you very much. It was an 8 year effort between finding the right lot to build on, me designing the house then tweaking the design after finding the lot, waiting for the economy to recover so we could get a reasonable sale price for our other house, then me resigning my job to focus full time on building this one. It's an interesting design and a lot of people ask "what were you thinking??". Well, we were thinking about what WE wanted in our forever home, not what somebody else thought we should have. The foundation for the house is 6,200 square feet, is 116 feet front to back, and 75 feet wide. All of that foundation though and finished space is only 3,800 square feet. Not small by any means but not palatial either. In that 3,800 s.f. though is only 3 bedrooms and 2 1/2 bathrooms....they are just huge rooms and there is no formal living room. I have a 1,500 square foot (7 1/2 car) attached garage and a 1,000 square foot covered patio. That's where all of the foundation space is taken 

_"Would you mind sharing the recipe for the spicy pickled garlic? I think that would be a winner for my family."
_
Absolutely!! Please remember though that we have Steve @Steve H to thank for this. He worked for quite a while getting it exactly how he wanted it to be and it's outstanding!! Here ya go:

1 quart cider vinegar
3/4 cup Franks hot sauce 
2 tsp dried minced onions
2 tbs red pepper flakes
2 tbs cayenne pepper
1 tbs white pepper. Or black. I was out of the latter.
2 tsp franks dried spice
2 tsp powdered garlic
2 tbs sea salt
(Note: My little grocery store did not have the franks dried spice so I used an equal amount of Tabasco sauce)

Mix all ingredients into a saucepan and simmer till well blended. Turn exhaust fan on high!! The aroma is quite strong.

Here is the link that Steve sent me for his sausage project using this brine. It's a fun read and may get the cogs turning for other stuff to play with

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pickled-and-i-hope-hot-sausage.286725/#post-1953350

Well....I gotta go cut the grass. That didn't get done Saturday.
Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

tx smoker said:


> Thank you John!! I noticed that you were strangely absent. Now I know why. It was probably a security breach and some hacker got your ticket. I guess that explains some of the unfamiliar faces at the event



Question of the day is how much of that good home brew did you go though over the weekend? Like the kegorator too I have been wanting to build one for quite awhile just haven't had the time to do it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

forktender said:


> I'm not so sure about all of the topless dude picks can we work on that next year.......more bikini's around the pool would've off set the man boobs.



Hahahaha! Quote of the year. I just started busting out laughing. All my co-workers probably think I'm on drugs


----------



## tx smoker

_"Question of the day is how much of that good home brew did you go though over the weekend? Like the kegorator too I have been wanting to build one for quite awhile just haven't had the time to do it."
_
Well John, that's a good question and one I had to think through before responding. The vast majority of the beer was consumed on Friday. Saturday was more like "National Margarita Day". Some of these numbers are approximate but should be pretty close:

-Just short of 2 kegs of beer
-A couple cases of assorted beers people brought with them
-19 bottles of Margaritas (glad I bought the 2 extra cases Friday morning!!)
-70# of meat products
-30# of assorted appetizers and side dishes
-200# of ice
-2000 gallons of pool water (had to refill it yesterday)

All in all, we were well equipped for this one!!
Robert
p.s. the kegorator is VERY easy to put together and only takes about 15 minutes)


----------



## tx smoker

_"Wow, what a place you have, it's beautiful!"
_
Thank you very much. As previously noted, it was designed and built by me....after the wife approved the design of course I'll try to get some pics posted later.

_"The beer would've had a tough time keeping up with me and that food........damn....that food looks amazing. You really know how to throw a shin dig."
_
With all due respect, I question if the beer would have a hard time keeping up with you or if the converse of that would be the case. I went on a beer making blitz a couple months in advance of this event to ensure we didn't run out. I had 8 kegs on the floor and ready to serve our guests along with 23 bottles of margaritas. If you had gone through all of that, somebody would be reading your eulogy right about now  Blessedly, Tracy loves to entertain as much as I do and we have had a lot of practice at it.

That's a bunch of beer....
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Awesome looking food & it sure looks like a good time was shared by all!!
Al"
_
Thank you Al!! After some of the amazing stuff I've seen you turn out, that's a very high compliment.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"I'm not so sure about all of the topless dude picks can we work on that next year.......more bikini's around the pool would've off set the man boobs."

"Hahahaha! Quote of the year. I just started busting out laughing. All my co-workers probably think I'm on drugs"
_
Hey....sorry about that guys. I invited some bikini clad hotties but they didn't want to be here with all the middle-aged topless dudes. The topless dudes had already confirmed attendance though so I couldn't very well turn them away at the last minute. I do have an idea for next year though: it appears that Ricky and Gerald have something going on. Maybe we could get them to sport bikinis next year  I know that Ricky's favorite swimming attire is his burlap thong but he may be willing to take one for the team, discard the thong, and put on a bikini....

Shudder the thought,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Let me know when you want another bird, have brine bucket will travel."
_
Ricky....I forgot to mention this earlier. Tracy and I were relaxing in the pool yesterday (sipping a margarita) and she kept raving about your turkey and how good it was. She then proceeded to lay down the law that I WILL be getting a brining bucket and will cook as many turkeys as it takes trying to replicate yours. Sounds like I may need another freezer just for turkey 

Not gonna argue with the wife,
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Awesome job Robert!


----------



## hoity toit

The roasts look absolutely delicious. Man, I regret not attending this year.

HT


----------



## tareed94

Robert, y'all's house is gorgeous. Love the layout of it! Thanks so much for the invite and welcoming me and my pups into your home! Great food, great drinks, and wonderful company. Can't wait to do it again, it was WELL worth the 3.5 hour drive.


----------



## noboundaries

What an enjoyable thread to read! GREAT POST! LIKE!!!!!


----------



## tx smoker

_"The roasts look absolutely delicious. Man, I regret not attending this year.

HT_"

They were without doubt the best beef roasts I've ever done, and I've cooked quite a few. Had a chat with my sales manager at Piedmontese earlier and we discussed  some sort of "official sponsorship" next year. I have no doubt that you'll be here for the next one so mayhap you'll get to indulge.

Here' hoping,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Robert, y'all's house is gorgeous. Love the layout of it! Thanks so much for the invite and welcoming me and my pups into your home! Great food, great drinks, and wonderful company. Can't wait to do it again, it was WELL worth the 3.5 hour drive."
_
TAYLOR!! Glad you could make it to the party, both in person over the weekend and in spirit here on the forum. 

Thank you for the kind words about the house. As already stated, it was a multi-year endeavor for Tracy and I but well worth the time and effort.

Ok....here we go again :-) You sir are an absolute class act and are welcome at our home any time. Our door is always open to you and your pups. You're family now but consider yourself lucky that you went home with as many of them as you showed up with. Either of those girls could have been left here and would enjoy quite a lifestyle. As you promised in the beginning though, they are great dogs and welcome any time but I was quite enamored with one of them...and you know which one it was :-)

If you ever get a burr under your saddle and decide you want to take a road trip, come on by. Call me, send me a text, or PM me here on the forum to let me know you're on the way. I don't know how the air bed worked for you in the game room, but hopefully it was adequate. I may not be the best host in the world but I can hopefully provide you a decent meal at least if you show up 

Now to the crux of things. Please remember that you have been tasked with picking the date for next year's event. We need that date pretty soon please. Want to give folks as much time as possible to plan and make travel arrangements. Once you decide on the date, I suggest you make your reservation for whatever sleeping arrangement you want. First in line gets first pick 

Time for another margarita,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"What an enjoyable thread to read! GREAT POST! LIKE!!!!!"
_
Thank you VERY much!! I am not the most literate person in the world but try to write the posts in a way that I'd enjoy reading them. I can only hope that other folks enjoy them also.....and apparently you did. Very much appreciate the accolades and the like.

Honored and humbled,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

That spicy garlic is now on my super short list of things to do! so good!

also... The salsa... man o' man.  I never knew what I was missing until I had that.  When a salsa is really garlic mixed with onion and a bit of tomato... such a thing of beauty!  I need to try the spicy version next.  And I also need a 55 gallon drum of it.  maybe two...

Such an amazing time overall. I may have had life kick me in the face at the last second and had to pivot, more than once, but I still think it was a huge success!



 tx smoker
 - MVP- Huge shout out to you for helping (read Running) the event.  Could not have done it without you.  You and Tracy are amazing for opening your house and home to all of us. I am forever in debt and can't say thank you enough.

@TXRick  - The man with the carbon fiber Axe!  The jams were amazing and I'm still jamming to Radar Love in my head today!  Thank you for the entertainment! Glad I finally got to meet y'all and hear first hand what Robert raves about.

@woodwindricky  - The turkey, even reheated in my case... phenomenal!  The cheesecake squares... I mean, come on. Amazing.  Tell Connie thank you again and again.  Thank you for the assistance on cooking and all the awesome vittles!

@Matt_Tex - It was great meeting you and yours as well and glad y'all made it out.  I'm looking forward to the next time already.  I know y'all had to make the arduous trek down the hill but it was a great time.

@Thorpd01 - Great meeting you and Sue as well!  Was a great time conversing and hanging out. Will definitely have to do it again.  Work will not get in the way again.



 tareed94
 - Thank you for making the trek up to the event.  I know it takes a lot to travel to somewhere new to meet new people on a whim like this.  I mean... I did the same not too long ago and I still have both my kidneys!  Next time I will be able to swing camping the whole weekend and we can knock out some Jenga and cornhole.

@snakehead - hey... look up... it's me!  Great putting a face to the name.  I'm not sure how I left and didn't get your contact info as I need more of that salsa in my life!  and the spicy version you spoke of is a must for me now.  Great meeting you and look forward to another meetup.


Really, in all, it was truly an amazing turnout and full of great people.  We laughed as we just had to pick what will probably be the hottest weekend to do this.  Next year it was mentioned to move it to earlier or later in the season, but it isn't a TX gathering if it isn't 110°F+! 


Thank you again to everyone that made this happen and I look forward to doing this time and time again!

-Zach


----------



## tx smoker

Great synopsis Zach!! You pretty much hit on most of the high points....but there were just too many to get all of them
_
"also... The salsa... man o' man. I never knew what I was missing until I had that. When a salsa is really garlic mixed with onion and a bit of tomato... such a thing of beauty! I need to try the spicy version next. And I also need a 55 gallon drum of it. maybe two..."
_
Ok, you and @snakehead are likely to think I've totally lost my mind but I had a thought. Like you, I love the super high garlic flavor in Gerald's salsa. That's really what sets it apart for me. You mentioned both my spicy pickled garlic, the garlic in the salsa, and wanting to get hands on the spicy version of it. I can't help but wonder how it might be to use the spicy pickled garlic in the spicy version of the salsa. Hmmmm....

About to get in trouble....again,
Robert


----------



## Bearcarver

Another Outstanding Post of a Super Get-Together!!
Really Awesome Robert.
Thanks for sharing both of these Fantastic Days with us!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tx smoker said:


> Great synopsis Zach!! You pretty much hit on most of the high points....but there were just too many to get all of them
> _
> "also... The salsa... man o' man. I never knew what I was missing until I had that. When a salsa is really garlic mixed with onion and a bit of tomato... such a thing of beauty! I need to try the spicy version next. And I also need a 55 gallon drum of it. maybe two..."
> _
> Ok, you and @snakehead are likely to think I've totally lost my mind but I had a thought. Like you, I love the super high garlic flavor in Gerald's salsa. That's really what sets it apart for me. You mentioned both my spicy pickled garlic, the garlic in the salsa, and wanting to get hands on the spicy version of it. I can't help but wonder how it might be to use the spicy pickled garlic in the spicy version of the salsa. Hmmmm....
> 
> About to get in trouble....again,
> Robert



Not sure how the vinegar salsa would go but I'd be a willing test dummy!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Bearcarver said:


> Another Outstanding Post of a Super Get-Together!!
> Really Awesome Robert.
> Thanks for sharing both of these Fantastic Days with us!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks for stopping in Bear.  Know you always have an open invite


----------



## forktender

tx smoker said:


> _"That spread looks over the top awesome! And thanks for letting me know about the garlic. It is for sure on my to do list."
> _
> Thank you for the kind words, and for sharing the recipe. I kid you not Steve, there were people walking around popping whole cloves of garlic into their mouths like M&M's. Whoda thunk it??
> 
> Waking up a bit,
> Robert


Robert, after reading through your thread and going back and reading through Steve's thread I had to try this pickling bine with my own little twist.

I made up a gallon of the pickling liquid and cut up and quickly blanched 3 cauliflower heads 1 white, 1 purple, and 1 green that I bought at the $0.99 store into flowerettes and packed them into Ball quart jars. Then I poured the boiling pickling liquid over the fresh packed cauliflower and capped them. I also bought a big bag of peeled Harris Ranch garlic and made up 4 pints of pickled garlic the same way.

I can't wait to try it, it tastes really zippy, I added 1/2 tsp of dried calabrian chili flakes to each jar, I like things spicey.
I didn't take any pictures of the process,
(I did it in the middle of the night because I couldn't sleep)
But I will be sure to post up the finished product on your thread if it's Okay with you?

If not I understand and will move it over to the canning forum. I'm not sure which place would be best seeing that you're the reason that I saw Steve's recipe in the first place, I'd like to thank both you and Steve for the great idea.

Thank you.
Dan


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

forktender said:


> Robert, after reading through your thread and going back and reading through Steve's thread I had to try this pickling bine with my own little twist.
> 
> I made up a gallon of the pickling liquid and cut up and quickly blanched 3 cauliflower heads 1 white, 1 purple, and 1 green that I bought at the $0.99 store into flowerettes and packed them into Ball quart jars. Then I poured the boiling pickling liquid over the fresh packed cauliflower and capped them. I also bought a big bag of peeled Harris Ranch garlic and made up 4 pints of pickled garlic the same way.
> 
> I can't wait to try it, it tastes really zippy, I added 1/2 tsp of dried calabrian chili flakes to each jar, I like things spicey.
> I didn't take any pictures of the process,
> (I did it in the middle of the night because I couldn't sleep)
> But I will be sure to post up the finished product on your thread if it's Okay with you?
> 
> If not I understand and will move it over to the canning forum. I'm not sure which place would be best seeing that you're the reason that I saw Steve's recipe in the first place, I'd like to thank both you and Steve for the great idea.
> 
> Thank you.
> Dan


In for the results!  this stuff was sooooo good.  I'm making a batch this weekend.


----------



## tx smoker

_"Another Outstanding Post of a Super Get-Together!!
Really Awesome Robert.
Thanks for sharing both of these Fantastic Days with us!!
Like.

Bear"
_
BEAR!! Great to see you sir. It's always a pleasure to have you drop in....or for me to drop into one of your amazing threads. Very much appreciate the kind words sir. Coming from you, the accolades are considered a very high honor. As you well know, your Buckboard Bacon was a huge hit!! Folks loved it for breakfast but it was an out-of-the-park grand slam home run on the burgers!! Now....if we can just get your smiling face to TX for our event next year....(hint hint)

Fingers X'ed,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"I can't wait to try it, it tastes really zippy, I added 1/2 tsp of dried calabrian chili flakes to each jar, I like things spicey.
I didn't take any pictures of the process,
(I did it in the middle of the night because I couldn't sleep)
But I will be sure to post up the finished product on your thread if it's Okay with you?"_

Dan, very much appreciate the consideration and the respect, but certainly you can post it here. That's such a huge part of what this forum is all about: threads expanding and people sharing experiences and ideas. At some point in one of Steve's threads (he has more than one with his spicy pickling brine as he was working it out) somebody mentioned pickling cauliflower. I thought it was a fantastic idea and had every intention of doing it myself but it somehow has gotten overlooked. Unlike you however, I won't blanch mine. I like the full texture and crunch of raw cauliflower. Another thing I'm dying to do is spicy pickled hard boiled eggs. I grew up way out in the country and we had this little (and I mean little!!) country store a few miles from the house. I could always count on them having pickled eggs on the counter by the cash register. If I remember though, they were purple in color but I loved those things!! Instead of the additional pepper flakes you added though, I have a bottle of coarse sea salt that's infused with Trinidad Scorpion pepper, which was gifted to me by Rick, that will be used versus just plain salt. That should give a bit of extra zing 

A couple weeks ago I made a Cobb salad for dinner one night which included 65 day aged prime rib, homemade bacon crumbles, hard boiled eggs, and several other things. The salad both looked and tasted amazing!! I bet you that the pickled eggs used in that salad then top it with very thinly sliced pickled garlic would be simply over the top!! If you wanna see an insanely good salad, just let me know :-)

Something to consider though. The garlic is very dense and it took a while to really get the flavor infused into it. The cauliflower is much more porous and will likely absorb the flavor much faster. I'd be willing to say that in two weeks or so you'll have some amazing cauliflower...or I'd at least recommend giving it a try at that point.

Stirring the pot a little,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Hey y'all!! I just noticed that Ricky's wife Connie has joined our ranks. I  guess that shindig last weekend had a positive impact on her. Everybody please say HI to 

 CiCiGriddle
 and give her a great big SMF welcome.

Big hug girl!!
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

CiCiGriddle
 welcome!  And a huge shout out to you for all the help in the event!  And the cheesecake squares! So good.


----------



## tx smoker

Here ya go Steve....and all you pepper heads out there. Try this if you dare 








I plan on using this for my spicy pickled hard boiled eggs.

This is gonna get me in a LOT of trouble,
Robert


----------



## Steve H

tx smoker said:


> Here ya go Steve....and all you pepper heads out there. Try this if you dare
> 
> View attachment 403167
> 
> 
> I plan on using this for my spicy pickled hard boiled eggs.
> 
> This is gonna get me in a LOT of trouble,
> Robert



I'm gonna see about getting some of that. As for the cauliflower I don't blanch it either. I haven't used the spicy brine for that though. Just the normal pickling brine.


----------



## Steve H

Didn't find that brand. But, I just ordered this:


----------



## tx smoker

I found it!! Here is the link to Anthony Spices

https://anthonyspices.com/order.htm

Looks like they have all sorts of fun stuff. I'm going back for a closer look.

Cover me!! I'm going in,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Here's another one you pepper heads may want to look at. This may just be an expanded version of what Steve posted, but it sure looks fun to me 

https://www.sonoranspice.com/collections/carolina-reaper

Turning up the heat,
Robert


----------



## Steve H

tx smoker said:


> Here's another one you pepper heads may want to look at. This may just be an expanded version of what Steve posted, but it sure looks fun to me
> 
> https://www.sonoranspice.com/collections/carolina-reaper
> 
> Turning up the heat,
> Robert



That's what it is. I just went to Amazon to get it.


----------



## Steve H

There's a lot of cool err, hot, stuff on thsat site.


----------



## CiCiGriddle

Here is my cheesecake square




























	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here is some of the pictures of me making my cheesecake squares and I will be posting a step by step of it on the dessert section.

Cici


----------



## Steve H

tx smoker said:


> _"I can't wait to try it, it tastes really zippy, I added 1/2 tsp of dried calabrian chili flakes to each jar, I like things spicey.
> I didn't take any pictures of the process,
> (I did it in the middle of the night because I couldn't sleep)
> But I will be sure to post up the finished product on your thread if it's Okay with you?"_
> 
> Dan, very much appreciate the consideration and the respect, but certainly you can post it here. That's such a huge part of what this forum is all about: threads expanding and people sharing experiences and ideas. At some point in one of Steve's threads (he has more than one with his spicy pickling brine as he was working it out) somebody mentioned pickling cauliflower. I thought it was a fantastic idea and had every intention of doing it myself but it somehow has gotten overlooked. Unlike you however, I won't blanch mine. I like the full texture and crunch of raw cauliflower. Another thing I'm dying to do is spicy pickled hard boiled eggs. I grew up way out in the country and we had this little (and I mean little!!) country store a few miles from the house. I could always count on them having pickled eggs on the counter by the cash register. If I remember though, they were purple in color but I loved those things!! Instead of the additional pepper flakes you added though, I have a bottle of coarse sea salt that's infused with Trinidad Scorpion pepper, which was gifted to me by Rick, that will be used versus just plain salt. That should give a bit of extra zing
> 
> A couple weeks ago I made a Cobb salad for dinner one night which included 65 day aged prime rib, homemade bacon crumbles, hard boiled eggs, and several other things. The salad both looked and tasted amazing!! I bet you that the pickled eggs used in that salad then top it with very thinly sliced pickled garlic would be simply over the top!! If you wanna see an insanely good salad, just let me know :-)
> 
> Something to consider though. The garlic is very dense and it took a while to really get the flavor infused into it. The cauliflower is much more porous and will likely absorb the flavor much faster. I'd be willing to say that in two weeks or so you'll have some amazing cauliflower...or I'd at least recommend giving it a try at that point.
> 
> Stirring the pot a little,
> Robert




I've made a few batches so far of pickled Cauliflower. Not a good pic. The jar got condensation on them from being out of the fridge. Under vacuum they'll be ready in about 5 days. These jars were done about a month ago. Right tasty! When I do the garlic. I'll put them under vacuum for about a month.https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/some-veggies.287231/#post-1959038


----------



## forktender

These are the ones that we kept.
I brought some over to my parents and in-laws yesterday.
I only sealed the garlic. The cauliflower will get eaten up quickly in our house.
They are still plenty crunchy, I just gave them a quick blanch then ice bath. Crappy picture here as well Steve, the condensation got me as well, the purple cauliflower made the brine a nice pinkish color. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thanks again guys.


----------



## forktender

tx smoker said:


> Here ya go Steve....and all you pepper heads out there. Try this if you dare
> 
> View attachment 403167
> 
> 
> I plan on using this for my spicy pickled hard boiled eggs.
> 
> This is gonna get me in a LOT of trouble,
> Robert


Yum, I love those peppers but my stomach can't handle super hot chilis any longer. The next batch of this brine that I make I will pickle up some eggs with some beet juice added for color.
I have the lady at our local deli save me their 1 gallon food grade pickle and pepper jars. I trade her 24 pickled eggs pickled and onions. She hands them out to her lunch time regulars.
I can't wait to try them in this brine.
Have you ever tried deep fried beer battered pickled eggs? they are amazing and they are a big super bowl party hit.

Thanks again.
Dan


----------



## drdon

Stealing the cheesecake square recipe.



forktender said:


> deep fried beer battered pickled eggs



Wanna see this!


----------



## Steve H

forktender said:


> Yum, I love those peppers but my stomach can't handle super hot chilis any longer. The next batch of this brine that I make I will pickle up some eggs with some beet juice added for color.
> I have the lady at our local deli save me their 1 gallon food grade pickle and pepper jars. I trade her 24 pickled eggs pickled and onions. She hands them out to her lunch time regulars.
> I can't wait to try them in this brine.
> Have you ever tried deep fried beer battered pickled eggs? they are amazing and they are a big super bowl party hit.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Dan



I've had beer battered eggs deep fried. Not pickled though. Hmm, another thing to try. Thanks!


----------



## forktender

drdon said:


> Stealing the cheesecake square recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna see this!


I don't eat fried food very often, not because I don't love it, because I don't need the added pounds.
The place I had them would dip them in beer batter then dust them with corn meal and get until golden. They actually  sounded gross to me but after a few beers I decided to try them, and they were really freak'in good. I made them for holidays and parties for years, they were a big hit.


----------



## drdon

I might be in the same mind set of gross....or at least weird. But pizza probably sounded gross to people before they "tried" that too!


----------



## bluewhisper

Oh this board is fun to read.


----------



## snakehead

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> That spicy garlic is now on my super short list of things to do! so good!
> 
> also... The salsa... man o' man.  I never knew what I was missing until I had that.  When a salsa is really garlic mixed with onion and a bit of tomato... such a thing of beauty!  I need to try the spicy version next.  And I also need a 55 gallon drum of it.  maybe two...
> 
> Such an amazing time overall. I may have had life kick me in the face at the last second and had to pivot, more than once, but I still think it was a huge success!
> 
> 
> 
> tx smoker
> - MVP- Huge shout out to you for helping (read Running) the event.  Could not have done it without you.  You and Tracy are amazing for opening your house and home to all of us. I am forever in debt and can't say thank you enough.
> 
> @TXRick  - The man with the carbon fiber Axe!  The jams were amazing and I'm still jamming to Radar Love in my head today!  Thank you for the entertainment! Glad I finally got to meet y'all and hear first hand what Robert raves about.
> 
> @woodwindricky  - The turkey, even reheated in my case... phenomenal!  The cheesecake squares... I mean, come on. Amazing.  Tell Connie thank you again and again.  Thank you for the assistance on cooking and all the awesome vittles!
> 
> @Matt_Tex - It was great meeting you and yours as well and glad y'all made it out.  I'm looking forward to the next time already.  I know y'all had to make the arduous trek down the hill but it was a great time.
> 
> @Thorpd01 - Great meeting you and Sue as well!  Was a great time conversing and hanging out. Will definitely have to do it again.  Work will not get in the way again.
> 
> @tareed94 - Thank you for making the trek up to the event.  I know it takes a lot to travel to somewhere new to meet new people on a whim like this.  I mean... I did the same not too long ago and I still have both my kidneys!  Next time I will be able to swing camping the whole weekend and we can knock out some Jenga and cornhole.
> 
> 
> 
> snakehead
> - hey... look up... it's me!  Great putting a face to the name.  I'm not sure how I left and didn't get your contact info as I need more of that salsa in my life!  and the spicy version you spoke of is a must for me now.  Great meeting you and look forward to another meetup.
> 
> 
> Really, in all, it was truly an amazing turnout and full of great people.  We laughed as we just had to pick what will probably be the hottest weekend to do this.  Next year it was mentioned to move it to earlier or later in the season, but it isn't a TX gathering if it isn't 110°F+!
> 
> 
> Thank you again to everyone that made this happen and I look forward to doing this time and time again!
> 
> -Zach


It was great meeting you too Zach


tx smoker said:


> Here ya go Steve....and all you pepper heads out there. Try this if you dare
> 
> View attachment 403167
> 
> 
> I plan on using this for my spicy pickled hard boiled eggs.
> 
> This is gonna get me in a LOT of trouble,
> Robert



I put some of this this on my burger it thought it was pretty good!


----------



## snakehead

Welcome @cc


Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> also... The salsa... man o' man.  I never knew what I was missing until I had that.  When a salsa is really garlic mixed with onion and a bit of tomato... such a thing of beauty!  I need to try the spicy version next.  And I also need a 55 gallon drum of it.  maybe two...
> 
> 
> 
> snakehead
> - hey... look up... it's me!  Great putting a face to the name.  I'm not sure how I left and didn't get your contact info as I need more of that salsa in my life!  and the spicy version you spoke of is a must for me now.  Great meeting you and look forward to another meetup.
> 
> -Zach



Thanks @Misplaced Nebraskan, it was great meeting you as well and thanks for the kind words.  Yeah, I totally forgot to get yours as well.  I'll see if I can figure out how to message you directly with my contact info, otherwise I'll have 

 tx smoker
 send it to you.


----------



## snakehead

tx smoker said:


> Ok, you and
> 
> snakehead
> are likely to think I've totally lost my mind but I had a thought. Like you, I love the super high garlic flavor in Gerald's salsa. That's really what sets it apart for me. You mentioned both my spicy pickled garlic, the garlic in the salsa, and wanting to get hands on the spicy version of it. I can't help but wonder how it might be to use the spicy pickled garlic in the spicy version of the salsa. Hmmmm....
> 
> About to get in trouble....again,
> Robert





 tx smoker
 If you hook me up with some of your pickled garlic, I'd be willing to make a small batch of my salsa with it and see how it comes out. :)


----------



## snakehead

CiCiGriddle said:


> Here is my cheesecake square
> View attachment 403182
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403185
> 
> View attachment 403186
> 
> 
> View attachment 403187
> 
> View attachment 403189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some of the pictures of me making my cheesecake squares and I will be posting a step by step of it on the dessert section.
> 
> Cici



Welcome to the forum 

 CiCiGriddle
!  Thanks for bringing the cheesecake as well as posting recipe.  Been wanting to ask you for that for awhile.


----------



## snakehead

Sorry everyone for the absence on the forum, just had a lot of stuff going on since coming home from the event.  First off, I'd like to send a huge shout out and thank you to 

 tx smoker
 for putting the event together, not to mention hosting it as well as letting me stay over for the weekend.  And let's not forget about the food and beverages!

If I were to pick the stars of the show, it would definitely be Ricky's Turkey and Robert's Ribs.  Everything was great, but those two items were simply amazing.  I simply must coerce them into giving me the recipes!

I'm glad folks enjoyed my salsa.  I think next year however I'll bring some of my other salsa varieties as well such as my salsa verde (made with fresh green chiles, not any of that stinking tomatillo crap) as well as my Southwest Style Salsa which uses chipotle peppers, so has that smoke flavor that would likely go quite well with the smoked meats.

Cooking my often asked for biscuits and gravy recipe on the grill was quite interesting.  I've never done that before, and using 

 tx smoker
 breakfast sausage definitely took it up a notch.  I've gotta get his recipe for that!  The gravy went up yet another notch when I put the dutch oven with the gravy in it on the Big Green Egg while I cooked the biscuits on the grill.  The smoke from the BGE took the gravy to a whole new level.  I'll have to try that again sometime!

I loved @Thorpd01 Dougs' jam.   I don't eat jam very often, and I love my biscuits and gravy, but I had a tough call between my gravy and his jam.  I think he said that was his first time, and he definitely nailed it.  Great stuff!  Now I just have to see if I can convince him to make some with added jalapeño next time! :)

And let's not forget about the Pedmontese burgers on the grill Friday night.  They were amazing, especially with the bacon on them.  Although I have to admin, I did steal a few nibbles of the bacon while we were cooking before I had my burger.  Sorry, but who can resist the smell of bacon??

It was great meeting everyone, and once again a huge thank you to Robert for hosting and working his tail off all weekend. 

~ Gerald


----------



## CiCiGriddle

everyone, I've posted my cheesecake square recipe step by step in the dessert section. I'm new at posting and not sure how to make a link to the dessert post

Cici


----------



## Steve H

CiCiGriddle said:


> everyone, I've posted my cheesecake square recipe step by step in the dessert section. I'm new at posting and not sure how to make a link to the dessert post
> 
> Cici



Here you go!
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cheesecake-squares.289905/


----------



## CiCiGriddle

Thank you Steve for making the link for me to the cheesecake squares.

Cici


----------



## snakehead

If anyone wants the recipe for my blackened fish, I've posted it on my blog:  https://geraldskitchen.com/recipes/blackened-fish/

_Please note that my seasoning was adapted from Paul Prudhomme’s Blackened Redfish Recipe.  I want to be sure to give credit where credit is due._


----------



## Steve H

CiCiGriddle said:


> Thank you Steve for making the link for me to the cheesecake squares.
> 
> Cici



My pleasure. And welcome to the forum!


----------



## forktender

I use a lot of P.P. blackening seasoning, we love the stuff in our home. So this is great because the P.P. comes in that tiny bottle and it ain't cheap. 
Thank you very much for the recipe.
I really appreciate you sharing this with us. If you haven't tried it the stuff in awesome, we use it on fish, fowl, and veggies and soup its i very versatile seasoning, try it.
I can't wait to throw a big batch together. Thank you once again for the great recipe.

Dan


----------



## tx smoker

_"I can't wait to throw a big batch together. Thank you once again for the great recipe.

Dan"_

Here is another similar but slightly different version of Gerald's recipe. This came to me from a forum member who was born, raised, and still lives in Southern Louisiana. I just love this stuff!! In addition to the fish, I use it on grilled shrimp....and a bunch of other stuff. Gerald....correct me if I'm wrong but didn't you use this on the first batch of bacon we did for you and it came out amazing?

2 Tbsps. Paprika
1 Tbsp. granulated Garlic
½ T Onion powder
1/2 tsp. dried Thyme
1/2 tsp. dried Oregano
1 Tbsp. salt
1 tsp. cracked black pepper
1 tsp. cayenne pepper

Here is a pic of dinner I made one night when Tracy was out of town (she can't eat fish) that is blackened Tilapia, BBQ shrimp, parsley potatoes, and grilled asparagus topped with Parmesan cheese








It's good stuff!!
Robert


----------



## forktender

Damn, that sounds amazing.
Im a blackened shrimp freak.
I have family NOLA,  one of the tricks they taught me how to do is to soak the raw deveined shrimp in plain old tomato juice for a few hours then add the blackening seasoning. Oh, my it turns out insanely good. I love blackened shrimp and blackened red fish sandwiches with homegrown tomatoes out of the garden they are so much tastier than store bought.

Ill cut the salt in half and add a touch on aniese to the mix.
It adds a unique taste to it.
Yummy, thanks for sharing.

Dan

Sorry about the mistakes, Im pecking away on my phone and Im fat fingering it. And Im camping so Im typing on the damn thing in the dark. LOL


----------



## tx smoker

_"Ill cut the salt in half and add a touch on aniese to the mix.
It adds a unique taste to it.
Yummy, thanks for sharing."
_
I'm about to the point of needing to make another big batch. Something else I'm giving some serious consideration to doing is adding some Chipotle to it. I love the flavor of that stuff and can't help but think it'll bring a bit more depth of flavor to the party.

Hmmmm...
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"If you hook me up with some of your pickled garlic, I'd be willing to make a small batch of my salsa with it and see how it comes out. :)"
_
Gerald, I have some of the pickled garlic left from last weekend. I don't know how much you'd need to make a small batch of your spicy salsa for Zach and I to sample some though. If I don't have enough on hand, it takes a month and a half for the stuff to pickle properly. Give me some idea of what you'd need and I'll check to see if I have that much.

Geez....one day on the lake away from the computer and I'm 40 posts behind :-)
Robert


----------



## forktender

Damn Robert,
That plate looks amaZing.
Tracey is missing out.
For sure I'll be making up a batch of that as soon as I gather a few ingredients. I have a freezer full of
King Salmon, halibut and lingcod to test it out on. My bro in law has a super nice custom built 25' Salmon boàt. We fish the ocean for Salmon Lingcod and Albacore in the ocean then the San Francisco Bay for Halibut and striped bass.
And I have two buddies that are commercial Salmon and Halibut fishermen so we got the fish covered around my house.

I'll let you know when I have a chance to try it.

Thank you.
Dan.


----------



## forktender

tx smoker said:


> _"If you hook me up with some of your pickled garlic, I'd be willing to make a small batch of my salsa with it and see how it comes out. :)"
> _
> Gerald, I have some of the pickled garlic left from last weekend. I don't know how much you'd need to make a small batch of your spicy salsa for Zach and I to sample some though. If I don't have enough on hand, it takes a month and a half for the stuff to pickle properly. Give me some idea of what you'd need and I'll check to see if I have that much.
> 
> Geez....one day on the lake away from the computer and I'm 40 posts behind :-)
> Robert


For sure the stuff I made 5 days ago is not even close , its good but it's still very hot.


----------



## forktender

tx smoker said:


> _"Ill cut the salt in half and add a touch on aniese to the mix.
> It adds a unique taste to it.
> Yummy, thanks for sharing."
> _
> I'm about to the point of needing to make another big batch. Something else I'm giving some serious consideration to doing is adding some Chipotle to it. I love the flavor of that stuff and can't help but think it'll bring a bit more depth of flavor to the party.
> 
> Hmmmm...
> Robert


Hahahaha, we think alike.
That is the first thing I though about adding as well. Or a little dried Poblano chile.


----------



## Steve H

tx smoker said:


> _"If you hook me up with some of your pickled garlic, I'd be willing to make a small batch of my salsa with it and see how it comes out. :)"
> _
> Gerald, I have some of the pickled garlic left from last weekend. I don't know how much you'd need to make a small batch of your spicy salsa for Zach and I to sample some though. If I don't have enough on hand, it takes a month and a half for the stuff to pickle properly. Give me some idea of what you'd need and I'll check to see if I have that much.
> 
> Geez....one day on the lake away from the computer and I'm 40 posts behind :-)
> Robert



Robert, the garlic takes that long even under vacuum?


----------



## tx smoker

_"For sure the stuff I made 5 days ago is not even close , its good but it's still very hot."
_
Factoid that I have overlooked posting: Gerald came to the house for dinner the week before the event and I got out the pickled garlic for him to try. We both grabbed one and it was quite a fireworks display. At first bite you got a nice bolt of heat but then an absolute explosion of spicy hot!! It was literally like a bomb going off in your mouth. Not unpleasant if you like spicy food, it just caught both of by total surprise. After that explosion it tapered off to a nice pleasant spicy glow. Fast forward a week to the event last weekend. That "explosion" had mellowed considerably. You got a much more gradual build-up of spiciness until it hit the crescendo, then it started to taper off. Point being that letting it got for a while it will mature and a much more balanced flavor and spiciness will ensue.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Robert, the garlic takes that long even under vacuum?"
_
I honestly don't know Steve. I have a couple of vac seal machines but none of the vac seal jars so am not able to try it under pressure. As much as I'd like to give it a shot, it's just not worth it to me to go out and drop a bunch of money for things I may only use once in a while. I have the patience to wait (sometimes) for the stuff to mature before really digging deep into it so it's not a big concern for me....but I may change my mind real soon depending on how what I plan to make day comes out 

About to smell up the house,
Robert


----------



## forktender

I'll eat 2 every other day to see long it takes them to mellow out a bit.

I've benn trying to figure out what I can make with the pickled garlic.
Do you guys just eat them as snacks? Or have you made anything with them?
I'll try them in egg salad when they are ready. Besides that Im drawing a blank with these, which is rare.for me.


----------



## Steve H

tx smoker said:


> _"Robert, the garlic takes that long even under vacuum?"
> _
> I honestly don't know Steve. I have a couple of vac seal machines but none of the vac seal jars so am not able to try it under pressure. As much as I'd like to give it a shot, it's just not worth it to me to go out and drop a bunch of money for things I may only use once in a while. I have the patience to wait (sometimes) for the stuff to mature before really digging deep into it so it's not a big concern for me....but I may change my mind real soon depending on how what I plan to make day comes out
> 
> About to smell up the house,
> Robert



Ok, I'm hoping to do a batch tomorrow. And they'll be vacuum sealed. I'll keep ya'll informed.


----------



## Steve H

forktender said:


> I'll eat 2 every other day to see long it takes them to mellow out a bit.
> 
> I've benn trying to figure out what I can make with the pickled garlic.
> Do you guys just eat them as snacks? Or have you made anything with them?
> I'll try them in egg salad when they are ready. Besides that Im drawing a blank with these, which is rare.for me.



I'm thinking mixed with sauteed veggies, on pizza, use them when I make dill pickles and cauliflower. I'm sure I'll come up with other ideas. Oh, and eat plain!


----------



## tx smoker

_"I've benn trying to figure out what I can make with the pickled garlic.
Do you guys just eat them as snacks? Or have you made anything with them?"
_
I've been known to just pop the whole cloves in my mouth and eat them like candy. I'll also do them with sausage, cheese & crackers, or as a side dish as I did with the meal I posted (a lot of posts ago) in this thread for the event. I'm known to make a really good spicy Italian red sauce with homemade sausage. When the weather cools down a bit I'm planning to make that sauce using the pickled garlic. I mean hey....ya just can't do Italian without a preponderance of garlic, now can you? Gotta admit though, I do like Steve's idea of using it on a pizza.


----------



## snakehead

tx smoker said:


> _"I can't wait to throw a big batch together. Thank you once again for the great recipe.
> 
> Dan"_
> 
> Here is another similar but slightly different version of Gerald's recipe. This came to me from a forum member who was born, raised, and still lives in Southern Louisiana. I just love this stuff!! In addition to the fish, I use it on grilled shrimp....and a bunch of other stuff. Gerald....correct me if I'm wrong but didn't you use this on the first batch of bacon we did for you and it came out amazing?
> 
> 2 Tbsps. Paprika
> 1 Tbsp. granulated Garlic
> ½ T Onion powder
> 1/2 tsp. dried Thyme
> 1/2 tsp. dried Oregano
> 1 Tbsp. salt
> 1 tsp. cracked black pepper
> 1 tsp. cayenne pepper
> 
> Here is a pic of dinner I made one night when Tracy was out of town (she can't eat fish) that is blackened Tilapia, BBQ shrimp, parsley potatoes, and grilled asparagus topped with Parmesan cheese
> 
> View attachment 403368
> 
> 
> It's good stuff!!
> Robert



Yeah, it was pretty good on the bacon. Then again, it was bacon. How could it be bad?


----------



## snakehead

tx smoker said:


> _"If you hook me up with some of your pickled garlic, I'd be willing to make a small batch of my salsa with it and see how it comes out. :)"
> _
> Gerald, I have some of the pickled garlic left from last weekend. I don't know how much you'd need to make a small batch of your spicy salsa for Zach and I to sample some though. If I don't have enough on hand, it takes a month and a half for the stuff to pickle properly. Give me some idea of what you'd need and I'll check to see if I have that much.
> 
> Geez....one day on the lake away from the computer and I'm 40 posts behind :-)
> Robert



In thinking about it further, I’m not sure the pickled taste would really come out great with the salsa, and if anything, it would just make the salsa bit spicier if anything. That said, I’d need a small handful, about 10 cloves is all for a couple containers.


----------



## snakehead

forktender said:


> I'll eat 2 every other day to see long it takes them to mellow out a bit.
> 
> I've benn trying to figure out what I can make with the pickled garlic.
> Do you guys just eat them as snacks? Or have you made anything with them?
> I'll try them in egg salad when they are ready. Besides that Im drawing a blank with these, which is rare.for me.



A couple of ideas, because I like challenges like this...

You could try studded a little pork roast with the garlic and smoking it.  You could also take a sharp knife and poke holes in a rib roast, shove the garlic in the holes, then apply rub and roast it. 

I also wonder how it would be if you roasted them with a drizzle of olive oil, wrapped in foil until tender, then smearing on a fresh loaf of french bread. 

Another thought would be to chop up finely, then top freshly made crisply french fries with them along with some sea salt.


----------



## Steve H

snakehead said:


> A couple of ideas, because I like challenges like this...
> 
> You could try studded a little pork roast with the garlic and smoking it.  You could also take a sharp knife and poke holes in a rib roast, shove the garlic in the holes, then apply rub and roast it.
> 
> I also wonder how it would be if you roasted them with a drizzle of olive oil, wrapped in foil until tender, then smearing on a fresh loaf of french bread.
> 
> Another thought would be to chop up finely, then top freshly made crisply french fries with them along with some sea salt.



I like how you think! Using it for garlic bread with say,  melted cheddar and double smoked ham.....


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

All this garlic and salsa talk!  I'm in for all the above


----------



## tx smoker

_"But I will be sure to post up the finished product on your thread if it's Okay with you?"
_
Well Dan, look at what you done went and done dammit. You took a perfectly good thread, expanded it by a mile, revived an older thread by Steve, got half of SFM pickling pretty much everything under the sun (including me), and made this thread way better  This sir was exactly what I was talking about when you asked the question above and I responded. This post has covered a lot of ground, especially when you add Ci Ci's cheesecake squares into the equation. The crux of this forum to a "T".

Well....I took a bit of time yesterday and got a few things going based on the excitement that all this pickling talk has conjured up. Did some spicy pickled eggs, some cucumber spears, and some cauliflower.

Here's a pic of all three







Close up pics of all three
















The eggs and cauliflower were both done with Steve's brine. The cucumber spears were totally different. I just kinda shot from the hip making it up. I wanted a bit of tingle but some garlic also....sort of a slightly spicy garlic kosher dill but with a different flavor profile. If anybody is interested in that brine, please just say so and I'll post it. As of now it's just written down. As soon as I taste it, which I may do a bit later, I'll make adjustments (if necessary) then type it into a Word document and save it. The cukes should pick up on the flavor pretty quick. The eggs were actually floating yesterday afternoon but appear to be absorbing the brine and are no longer floating. The cauliflower looks to be changing color already, which is a sign that it may be done pretty quick.

This is gonna be fun!!
Robert


----------



## Steve H

Yeah, yeah. Blame us!
So, I got to thinking about this garlic thing. I've also been wanting to do some more sausage. So...........







Layers of lil smokies and garlic.







Then added the brine and vacuum sealed.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Steve H said:


> Yeah, yeah. Blame us!
> So, I got to thinking about this garlic thing. I've also been wanting to do some more sausage. So...........
> 
> View attachment 403532
> 
> 
> Layers of lil smokies and garlic.
> 
> View attachment 403533
> 
> 
> Then added the brine and vacuum sealed.


now this... This right here... looks/sounds/IS amazing!

I need this in my life.  My HEB List grows by the day!


----------



## tx smoker

_"Yeah, yeah. Blame us!"_

Yep. It's called "plausible deniability" and it's ALL your fault 

_"So, I got to thinking about this garlic thing. I've also been wanting to do some more sausage. So........."
_
Damn Steve...I fell in love and went into cardiac arrest at the same time when I saw those pictures. Absolutely beautiful and over-the-top creative. Now to the funny part. The first thing I ever did in your brine was the Lil' Smokies. The second thing was garlic cloves. To see both of them in one jar is jaw dropping!! Way to go sir!!

Now for an update on what I have going. The cukes are absolutely perfect!! Nailed the brine and it's exactly what I was looking for. A really nice flavor with a good hint of spice on the back end. My only potential take-away is that they may need more garlic. That's tough to say at this juncture though and may be a bit premature because I ate one after only 1 day. It is definitely worthwhile to get the brine recipe typed into a Word document and share it here.

The cauliflower is pure insanity but in a very good kinda way. It is really absorbing the flavor of the bring and turning a deep orange color....also after only 1 day. The florets look more like Habanero peppers versus cauliflower, and pack about the same whallop. Can't wait to try one in another couple of weeks. I'm gonna have 911 on speed dial before chomping into it though 

Did not try the eggs yet but as already noted, they have absorbed enough brine that they are no longer floating. They too are turning the same deep orange color as the cauliflower but not as quickly. I'll wait another two weeks before getting one of those babies out....but it's gonna be fun!!

In awe of Steve's masterpiece,
Robert


----------



## Steve H

tx smoker said:


> _"Yeah, yeah. Blame us!"_
> 
> Yep. It's called "plausible deniability" and it's ALL your fault
> 
> _"So, I got to thinking about this garlic thing. I've also been wanting to do some more sausage. So........."
> _
> Damn Steve...I fell in love and went into cardiac arrest at the same time when I saw those pictures. Absolutely beautiful and over-the-top creative. Now to the funny part. The first thing I ever did in your brine was the Lil' Smokies. The second thing was garlic cloves. To see both of them in one jar is jaw dropping!! Way to go sir!!
> 
> Now for an update on what I have going. The cukes are absolutely perfect!! Nailed the brine and it's exactly what I was looking for. A really nice flavor with a good hint of spice on the back end. My only potential take-away is that they may need more garlic. That's tough to say at this juncture though and may be a bit premature because I ate one after only 1 day. It is definitely worthwhile to get the brine recipe typed into a Word document and share it here.
> 
> The cauliflower is pure insanity but in a very good kinda way. It is really absorbing the flavor of the bring and turning a deep orange color....also after only 1 day. The florets look more like Habanero peppers versus cauliflower, and pack about the same whallop. Can't wait to try one in another couple of weeks. I'm gonna have 911 on speed dial before chomping into it though
> 
> Did not try the eggs yet nut as already noted, they have absorbed enough brine that they are no longer floating. They too are turning the same deep orange color as the cauliflower but not at quickly. I'll wait another two weeks before getting one of those babies out....but it's gonna be fun!!
> 
> In awe of Steve's masterpiece,
> Robert



Thanks Robert.I'm going to be doing some cauliflower in the spicy brine next. Eggs will be awhile. I still have a  couple dozen that are in normal brine yet.


----------



## tx smoker

Well here y'all go. This is the recipe for the brine that I made up and used on the cucumber spears. Just had another one and they are fantastic....but will only get better with time 

4 large cucumbers cut into spears
½ large white onion chopped
2 cups white vinegar
2 cups water
2 T minced garlic
1 ½ t black pepper
1 t crushed red pepper
1 t salt
½ t Trinidad Scorpion Pepper infused sea salt
¼ t cayenne

Adjust red pepper and cayenne according to taste if you don't have the Trinidad Scorpion Pepper sea salt. It'll still be really good

Enjoy!! I know I will....
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tx smoker said:


> Well here y'all go. This is the recipe for the brine that I made up and used on the cucumber spears. Just had another one and they are fantastic....but will only get better with time
> 
> 4 large cucumbers cut into spears
> ½ large white onion chopped
> 2 cups white vinegar
> 2 cups water
> 2 T minced garlic
> 1 ½ t black pepper
> 1 t crushed red pepper
> 1 t salt
> ½ t Trinidad Scorpion Pepper infused sea salt
> ¼ t cayenne
> 
> Adjust red pepper and cayenne according to taste if you don't have the Trinidad Scorpion Pepper sea salt. It'll still be really good
> 
> Enjoy!! I know I will....
> Robert




Interested in this as I'm on a spicy pickle kick!


----------



## tx smoker

You have been invited for boating and Tomahawk Rib Eye steaks this weekend. If you're able to make it out you can test taste the ones I have going :-)

Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tx smoker said:


> You have been invited for boating and Tomahawk Rib Eye steaks this weekend. If you're able to make it out you can test taste the ones I have going :-)
> 
> Robert


Will be tough to pull off as I'll be in my sister's wedding... hmm... decisions... tougher than you know!


----------



## tx smoker

Zach, it's not a decision, it's a no-brainer. Sisters are forever but Certified Piedmontese Beef Tomahawk rib eyes cooked on the Santa Maria over Mesquite (with all the sides of course) after a day on the lake is potentially a once-in-a-lifetime experience  I'm sure your sister would understand you missing her wedding....and maybe even forgive you one day :-)

 This is easy for me to say because I dont have any sisters,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tx smoker said:


> Zach, it's not a decision, it's a no-brainer. Sisters are forever but Certified Piedmontese Beef Tomahawk rib eyes cooked on the Santa Maria over Mesquite (with all the sides of course) after a day on the lake is potentially a once-in-a-lifetime experience  I'm sure your sister would understand you missing her wedding....and maybe even forgive you one day :-)
> 
> This is easy for me to say because I dont have any sisters,
> Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Well folks, so much for patience  Tracy is out of town for a few days on a business trip and I was in a bit of a quandary wondering what to cook for dinner last night. I had a bunch of shrimp left from the event that never got cooked because there was already WAY more food than we'd ever need. I bagged in into 8 half-pound portions on Sunday, vac sealed it, and put it all in the freezer. Well, with her out of town, it was the perfect time to cook some seafood....but somehow I just couldn't keep my fingers out of the goodies that I have in the brines. Started out I was just gonna get a cucumber spear to go along with the shrimp but somehow a few other goodies managed to appear on my plate and I got a sampling of everything.

Shrimp defrosted and in a grilling wok to go on the grill






Shrimp on the grill and about done






Dinner plated with all the goodies that fell out of the jars






Got the shrimp, some cauliflower, an egg, a cucumber spear with onions, and some pickled garlic. Taking into account that everything except the garlic had only been in the brine for 2 days, everything was absolutely incredible!! Cannot believe the flavors that have developed so quickly. It's hard to say which will be my favorite but this sure was a worthwhile experiment!!

Gotta keep hands out of the jars now!!
Robert


----------



## Steve H

Wow! That looks fantastic!


----------



## tx smoker

_"Wow! That looks fantastic!"
_
Thank you Steve!! Once again, I have you to blame for that 

P.S. you just got tagged in a different thread along with a few other folks.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Ok guys ( 

 Steve H
  and @forktender )....I have a stunningly brilliant idea that y'all are gonna love!! We've shared some great ideas and recipes for brining stuff so here's what I believe we should do. Between now and next May, use your imagination and come up with some interesting stuff to pickle / cure / brine. Make notes and keep records of what you've done. I'll do the same. Some time next May (I'm just guessing here) pack the stuff up really well and ship it to Lago vista, Texas a few days prior to your departure to come down here for our 2nd annual event. On the day of the main event, we will put it all out and let folks sample a bunch of different things that they may have never experienced before. Here's what I'll plan on doing. Steve and I discussed in a PM conversation that a flip-flop would probably be good in his spicy brine. I have a few pairs of flip-flops that I've used the last several years while working in the yard. They should be getting pretty righteous by now. I'll get those into Steve's brine post haste. I'll also do some fresh okra and baby corn, both with different brines that I come up with. Anybody else that wants to jump into this fracas, please feel free. The more the merrier!! Steve and i have already started chatting about his possible attendance so let's just hope it comes to fruition. now we gotta get Dan on board  

What y'all think??
Robert


----------



## Steve H

Coming to TX maybe a tough one. But I'll be more then happy to contribute both ideas and samples. But, who knows what next May may bring.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

tx smoker said:


> 4 large cucumbers cut into spears


This sounds like a great recipe I am going to give it a shot. When you say four large cucumbers do you use just regular cucumbers you buy at the grocery or do you buy the small pickling cukes?


----------



## tx smoker

_"This sounds like a great recipe I am going to give it a shot. When you say four large cucumbers do you use just regular cucumbers you buy at the grocery or do you buy the small pickling cukes?"
_
It was 4 large cukes I got from the produce section at the grocery store. Cut the ends off, peel, cut in half, then quarter each half to make the spears. You'll get 8 spears from each cuke. I just used 4 of them because that's how many it took to fill the jar I had. You can use as many as you want of course.

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

tx smoker said:


> _"This sounds like a great recipe I am going to give it a shot. When you say four large cucumbers do you use just regular cucumbers you buy at the grocery or do you buy the small pickling cukes?"
> _
> It was 4 large cukes I got from the produce section at the grocery store. Cut the ends off, peel, cut in half, then quarter each half to make the spears. You'll get 8 spears from each cuke. I just used 4 of them because that's how many it took to fill the jar I had. You can use as many as you want of course.
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert. Last ones I did turned out too salty think I accidently added too much pickling salt(might have had several cold ones in the process). Got 4 huge jars(using that brine) of pickled asparagus and about 12 pint jars of garlic dills in the fridge. Want to make sure I get the brine down right this time!

Do you heat the brine prior to adding and if so which of the ingredients do you add?


----------



## tx smoker

_"Do you heat the brine prior to adding and if so which of the ingredients do you add?"
_
I put all the ingredients into a small pot and simmered it for 15 or 20 minutes to break down all the spices then just ladled it into the jar over the cukes.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Well y'all, this was interesting. I did this for dinner Thursday, which was my last night of bachelorhood while Tracy was out of town for her business trip. I wanted something that was good, gratifying, and had a cool element of some sort (temps were in the triple digits again). We all know cooking for one can be somewhat of a pain in the a$$ so also wanted to keep it simple. Here's what I came up with: 

Got a NY Strip steak out of the freezer to defrost






Steak lightly seasoned, on the grill, and after the flip






Steak done and resting while I make the cool element






Here's where things get interesting. Wanted a salad for the cool element but didn't want the same ol' same ol' salad. Laid down some fresh baby spinach, sliced a few grape tomatoes, cut up some onions that were in the pickling jar with the cukes, and 2 of the cucumber spears. Dressing...such as it was, is just the brine that the cukes and onions are soaking in






Simple but good dinner all plated with a chunk of cauliflower that's been soaking in Steve's brine






I was pleasantly surprised at how well the salad came out. It was cool, refreshing, and had a nice little spice tingle from the cukes, onions, and brine as the dressing. All in all, it hit on everything I wanted for dinner.

Side note: I had one of the cuke spears yesterday all by itself to see how they were coming along. Nothing else was eaten along with it because I didn't want the "interference" of flavor. Although they don't have the full depth of flavor I'm hoping to get (only been in the jar for 5 days) they are taking on a fantastic flavor!! They also have a very nice and pleasant spice glow that builds slowly on the back end and hangs with you for a while. This is EXACTLY what I was shooting for when I put together the recipe for the brine. Thus far, I couldn't be happier.

Prolly gonna do some more today,
Robert


----------



## Steve H

Looks great! I had a strip steak last night as well with crab stuffed mushrooms. Didn't take any pics though.


----------



## tx smoker

_"Looks great! I had a strip steak last night as well with crab stuffed mushrooms. Didn't take any pics though."
_
Never happened then. You've been here long enough to know the rules 
Psssstt...hey....shhhh...I still believe you, but don't tell anybody

Thank you once again for the kind words and the like though. I did some crab stuffed mushrooms with our 65 day aged prime rib a few weeks back. Didn't get enough butter and garlic into them but they were good.

Hoping Steve can keep a secret,
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Nice cook Robert, I did a chuck eye steak last night and am just fixing to post it!

John


----------



## Steve H

Soooo. I opened a jar of the lil smokies and garlic. And the smokies are almost ready. They took a nice garlic flavor and the heat was just about right. They'll need another week or so. The garlic will need another two weeks I'd say. They are getting flavorful. But need more time. So I vacuum sealed the jar back up. And will check again a two weeks.


----------



## xray

Wow, what a read! I need a nap now.


----------



## tx smoker

_"Wow, what a read! I need a nap now."
_
If you read from beginning to end, I can see the need for a nap. This one got lengthy and covered a lot of bases!! Another fine example though of how a "derailed" thread can benefit so many people....to the point of almost being dizzying  Now we just gotta get you on board for attendance next year (hint hint)

Setting the bait,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Soooo. I opened a jar of the lil smokies and garlic. And the smokies are almost ready. They took a nice garlic flavor and the heat was just about right."
_
Steve, that looks nothing short of amazing!! You know I did a huge batch of the lil' smokies in your brine not long ago and absolutely loved them. Can't help but think that all the garlic on top of the spicy brine would be out of this world.

Now for an update on the hard boiled eggs I did. Had one yesterday and all I can say is LOOK OUT!! Holy smokes have they ever taken on the flavor of the brine. I was blown away by these. It's been about 2 1/2 weeks since I put them down to get happy, and happy they have become. No question I'll be starting another batch this weekend, and triple the amount. I only did one dozen with this batch because I had no idea what I was getting in for. I should have known better though and just done a bunch of them. If anybody wants to see a pic, just say so and I'll go shoot one and post it. Side note: the cauliflower is also insanely good. Even Tracy, who is not a huge fan of cauliflower loves this stuff. It's all about the flavor from the brine. Y'all gotta do some!! 

I'm thinking it's time to go ahead and get some baby corn and fresh okra in a brine. Can't help but think those would be be a smashing hit.

Smacking myself on the wrist,
Robert


----------



## Steve H

Thanks Robert! The smokies with the garlic infusing in them was fantastic. I've had Okra in soups and stews. But never whole/raw. Keep us informed when/if you do that. I'd be interested to know your thoughts on that. My next long weekend off I'm going to do a dozen or two eggs in the brine.


----------



## woodwindricky

great idea Robert! I love picked okra hmmmm I see me make a brine in the near future


----------



## tx smoker

_"great idea Robert! I love picked okra hmmmm I see me make a brine in the near future "
_
Well Ricky C, this one is for you my friend...as well as another tribute to Steve. I managed to sneak in time yesterday afternoon to get a couple more jars of goodies going. First, Tracy loves sliced pickles on some of her sammies as well as her hamburgers. She's been raving about the cucumber spears I did a couple weeks ago (which by the way continue to get better!!) so thought I'd do a jar of the sliced ones for her. I also stopped and picked up a couple bags of fresh okra yesterday. The sliced cukes I did in the brine I made up for the spears with the addition of a little bit of dill added and upped the garlic by 50%. The okra was done in Steve's spicy brine.

Jar of sliced cukes and some red onion







Brine simmering






Okra and white onion






Brine added to the sliced cukes. you can really see the garlic in this stuff!!






Brine for the okra






Brine in the jar. god I love the color of that stuff!!





Both jars side by side






Well, it's time to start the waiting game again. I snipped both ends off the okra so hopefully the brine will get through the entire piece versus just soaking in from the outside. I'll try one in a few days and let y'all know how its coming along. Today I'm doing more eggs and a couple more jars of the cucumber spears when Tracy gets home from the grocery store. I managed to use up all the vinegar yesterday and it's on her list of things to pick up.

See y'all in a couple days,
Robert


----------



## Steve H

If you want a real robust pickle use 2 parts Cider vinegar to 1 part water. Bring that to a boil and add to the cukes along with your spices. I like them that way as well. Though, my wife doesn't. It does have some pucker factor. Are you using Alum?


----------



## tx smoker

I think I'd like them with your vinegar to water ratio but as with your wife, mine wouldn't like them. I do not use alum...whatever the heck that is :-) After the first batch of cucumber spears I did  couple weeks ago, here is the revised recipe:

4 large cucumbers cut into spears
½ large white onion chopped
2 cups white vinegar
2 cups water
3 T minced garlic
1 ½ t black pepper
1 t crushed red pepper
1 t salt
½ t dill
½ t Trinidad Scorpion Pepper infused sea salt
¼ t cayenne

Add all ingredients to saucepan and simmer 15 to 20 minutes till well blended. Add to cucumbers in a glass jar that can be sealed.

Just finished putting together 2 more jars of the spears with the revised recipe. Don't know why I didn't think about the dill when I first did these.Oh well, they are still good but these will be better...more garlic and the dill should nail it!!

Robert


----------



## Steve H

Alum is used to keep the pickles nice and crunchy. With me, I put the dry spices in the jar. Then the cucumbers. Then add the boiling vinegar and water. I'm going to up the amount of the Trinidad Scorpion Pepper infused sea salt. I want a touch more bang then I have with this batch.


----------



## snakehead

tx smoker said:


> _"great idea Robert! I love picked okra hmmmm I see me make a brine in the near future "
> _
> Well Ricky C, this one is for you my friend...as well as another tribute to Steve. I managed to sneak in time yesterday afternoon to get a couple more jars of goodies going. First, Tracy loves sliced pickles on some of her sammies as well as her hamburgers. She's been raving about the cucumber spears I did a couple weeks ago (which by the way continue to get better!!) so thought I'd do a jar of the sliced ones for her. I also stopped and picked up a couple bags of fresh okra yesterday. The sliced cukes I did in the brine I made up for the spears with the addition of a little bit of dill added and upped the garlic by 50%. The okra was done in Steve's spicy brine.
> 
> Jar of sliced cukes and some red onion
> View attachment 404480
> 
> 
> Brine simmering
> View attachment 404481
> 
> 
> Okra and white onion
> View attachment 404482
> 
> 
> Brine added to the sliced cukes. you can really see the garlic in this stuff!!
> View attachment 404483
> 
> 
> Brine for the okra
> View attachment 404484
> 
> 
> Brine in the jar. god I love the color of that stuff!!
> View attachment 404485
> 
> Both jars side by side
> View attachment 404486
> 
> 
> Well, it's time to start the waiting game again. I snipped both ends off the okra so hopefully the brine will get through the entire piece versus just soaking in from the outside. I'll try one in a few days and let y'all know how its coming along. Today I'm doing more eggs and a couple more jars of the cucumber spears when Tracy gets home from the grocery store. I managed to use up all the vinegar yesterday and it's on her list of things to pick up.
> 
> See y'all in a couple days,
> Robert



Looks good!


----------



## tx smoker

So I have a question for you Steve. I ordered some Alum yesterday that's supposed to deliver today. I put a jar of sliced cukes into the brine on Friday and 2 jars of spears yesterday. Is it worth it to add the alum to those batches when it gets here? Never used it before and have no idea what it's characteristics are.

Robert


----------



## Steve H

tx smoker said:


> So I have a question for you Steve. I ordered some Alum yesterday that's supposed to deliver today. I put a jar of sliced cukes into the brine on Friday and 2 jars of spears yesterday. Is it worth it to add the alum to those batches when it gets here? Never used it before and have no idea what it's characteristics are.
> 
> Robert



I would say no. Let those go. I put the Alum at the end in the jar. Just put the cukes, then spices in the jar. Add the hot brine. Then the alum. Put the lid on and shake slightly to make sure all the spices are mixed in. Then either vacuum seal. Or cap and let them rest in the fridge. Another tip I learned was to soak the cukes in ice water for a few hours first.


----------



## Steve H

Also. The amount of alum is 1/8 tsp per pint. So 1/4 tsp per quart. It works wonders! Between that. And chilling the cukes. You won't believe how crunchy they are! Add this per jar. Not in the brine though.


----------



## hoity toit

tx smoker said:


> So I have a question for you Steve. I ordered some Alum yesterday that's supposed to deliver today. I put a jar of sliced cukes into the brine on Friday and 2 jars of spears yesterday. Is it worth it to add the alum to those batches when it gets here? Never used it before and have no idea what it's characteristics are.
> 
> Robert


You can also salt the cucumbers down the night before in the refig and the salt will draw a lot of the moisture from them, then lightly rinse off and pat dry.


----------



## Milessmith

You are absolutely correct!! Well stated and I couldn't agree more. I've always felt that way but my time with SMF has elevated my perception of what an event like this is really all about.

GBWhatsApp Apk


----------



## Bearcarver

hoity toit said:


> You can also salt the cucumbers down the night before in the refig and the salt will draw a lot of the moisture from them, then lightly rinse off and pat dry.




I always do that with Eggplant, after slicing---Draws the Bitterness out too.

Bear


----------

